
Ask HN: Best Website for Procrastination - kome
What your best productivity killer? What make you a compulsive consumer? Where do you like to waste your time on the Internet?<p>One rule only: it shouldn&#x27;t be reddit, HN, Facebook, Instagram or Twitter.
======
Porthos9K
Mastodon

------
brlebtag
9gag?

